# Euglossa sp. (orchid bee) - FUJI HS25 + RAYNOX MSN-202



## Rui_Santos (Jul 15, 2014)

*Euglossa sp. (orchid bee)

FUJI HS25 + RAYNOX MSN-202*


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow. Um... wow. So... welcome. Hell of a first post there.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 16, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Wow. Um... wow. So... welcome. Hell of a first post there.



That. All of that.


----------



## PaintBrightStudios (Jul 16, 2014)

He's a monster :mrgreen: Great shot!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 16, 2014)

omg


----------

